# Hitch rack security!



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

I live Denver. We have a strong cycling community as such we have a strong bike theft community. Thieves know bikes are expensive and now racks! There has been a rash of stolen hitch racks from our local trails. I was unlucky enough to be one of the victims. 

No back in the market for a hitch rack. Frankly, I'm more than happy to spend $$$ on a nice rack that i can LOCK to my car and not just the silly lock pin - that is just not enough. My hitch has a loop on it. I'd like to U lock my rack to the car via this. I've seen this done on 1up racks. Problem is in my case I have 1 1/4 receiver so I can get the single rack + addon only. The "add on rack" appears to just bold on via allens? Seems rather easy to rip off?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

There's only so much you can do.

I met a guy whose hitch rack was cut off with a battery-powered reciprocating saw in just a few seconds while he watched it all happen.

Not sure what your issue is with the locking pin. It's pretty standard.

I do like racks that cinch up with a cam system of sorts to prevent wobble. And seems to me that something like this adds work to a thief's attempts. The locking mechanism for some actually disengages the knob so the cam can't be loosened. Not foolproof, but takes more work to defeat.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Dash cam. That's really the next step.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

Jwind said:


> The "add on rack" appears to just bold on via allens? Seems rather easy to rip off?


Well it isn't just a hex head, it is one of those funky security hex bolts that takes a special wrench. 
https://www.1up-usa.com/product/security-bolt/
of coarse anybody can just get a set of the wrenches but I doubt most thieves are going to have them. They will just move on to easier prey.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

Would that be frustrating if you were at the trailhead with three buddies that you had to get home and your rack was stolen.

Disappoints me to hear that thieves are now leaving the city behind and coming out to the back country


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Harold said:


> There's only so much you can do.
> Not sure what your issue is with the locking pin. It's pretty standard.


My problem is it clearly does not work. There's a dude that had two Kuats stolen in two weeks. The level of security of these things is a joke. 




If I can't U-Lock it to my car, I'm not interested in the rack at this point. This-> https://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/car-biker/1039792-1up-quick-rack-quick-review-trailerlock.jpg


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

I learned a couple of good ideas in this thread so far. Thanks.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Ulocks aren't foolproof either. Put your rack in the car. Cover with a tarp.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Jwind said:


> My problem is it clearly does not work. There's a dude that had two Kuats stolen in two weeks. The level of security of these things is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any lock can be defeated. This is no different than locks to secure your bike on a rack outside. Given the right tools and time, it's gone.

Don't want a rack to be stolen? Take it off and put it inside your car while you're out riding. If trailhead thefts have gotten to that level, then you need to start taking steps. Don't want that hassle? Haul the bike inside the vehicle. No rack to be stolen in the first place.

I will say that video makes me appreciate the hassle of installing/removing the pin on the hitch of my wife's Crosstrek. We have an Ecohitch that uses the bumper cutout, and to install/remove the pin, you have to get on your back and crawl under the bumper. Space is tight under there. Makes this kind of leverage attack a good bit more difficult.


----------



## ApolloMike (Nov 5, 2014)

Bolt it on. Use some sort of funny hardware that most people don't carry around with them. A 12 point hex head 5/8 bolt with a 12 point flange nut. Or have something made up, like 5 point used on fire hydrants. Or 7 point. Make sure you have the wrench made up also. If you are trying to secure a $500 rack with a $9.99 Walmart special hitch pin, it will only keep the honest people away, which realistically, is the best you can hope for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

ApolloMike said:


> Bolt it on. Use some sort of funny hardware that most people don't carry around with them. A 12 point hex head 5/8 bolt with a 12 point flange nut. Or have something made up, like 5 point used on fire hydrants. Or 7 point. Make sure you have the wrench made up also. If you are trying to secure a $500 rack with a $9.99 Walmart special hitch pin, it will only keep the honest people away, which realistically, is the best you can hope for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, all you need to turn the parts you're referring to is a pipe wrench. Everybody gots those.


----------



## ApolloMike (Nov 5, 2014)

mbmb65 said:


> Unfortunately, all you need to turn the parts you're referring to is a pipe wrench. Everybody gots those.


Yes, any device can be defeated. We have established that. But, I don't think a thief will be looking for the hardest target he could find, just to add a notch to his belt. If you make your stuff harder to steal than the guy next to you, your odds of keeping said stuff increases. That is about the best you can do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Even if you lock the rack to your receiver using a u-lock or a Fahgetaboutit, all the thief has to do is saw through the cheesy little loop on the receiver you locked it to. But maybe it'll be enough of a visual deterrent to keep them from going after your rack, and to other less secure racks in the lot.

That is very unfortunate, though. I love hitch racks, but if I were to fall victim, I might just look at a roof rack. Or just buy a truck.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

The newer 1up racks the bolt head requires a special tool, and is completely recessed, and also blocked if you use a locking hitch pin, no way to get anything in there to it. They're confident enough in it, that they warranty it against theft. As already mentioned however, be aware of where you're leaving your gear, and take the appropriate measures.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

HPIguy said:


> The newer 1up racks the bolt head requires a special tool, and is completely recessed, and also blocked if you use a locking hitch pin, no way to get anything in there to it. They're confident enough in it, that they warranty it against theft. As already mentioned however, be aware of where you're leaving your gear, and take the appropriate measures.


They do not have a warranty against theft anymore:

https://www.1upusa.com/services.html

However, I do love my 1up rack and I just put a padlock thru the hole in front of the bolt and hope for the best. NOTHING is foolproof.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

ApolloMike said:


> Yes, any device can be defeated. We have established that. But, I don't think a thief will be looking for the hardest target he could find, just to add a notch to his belt. If you make your stuff harder to steal than the guy next to you, your odds of keeping said stuff increases. That is about the best you can do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, but relying on something that simply requires a pipe wrench to remove doesn't really increase your odds.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

thegweed said:


> They do not have a warranty against theft anymore:
> 
> https://www.1upusa.com/services.html
> 
> However, I do love my 1up rack and I just put a padlock thru the hole in front of the bolt and hope for the best. NOTHING is foolproof.


Didn't realize they had dropped that, but I can understand why.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Harold said:


> Any lock can be defeated. This is no different than locks to secure your bike on a rack outside. Given the right tools and time, it's gone.


Now that we got the obvious out of the way...

My point is a basic hitch pin is pathetic. A U Lock or similar is enough piece of mind for me. It's gonna lock a whole lot more suspicious if the thief breaks out an axe grinder. The thefts that have taken place around the metro have all been factory default secured.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Jwind said:


> It's gonna lock a whole lot more suspicious if the thief breaks out an axe grinder.


Plenty of vids out there showing bike thieves doing just that in the middle of a crowd and nobody gives a ****.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Nobody cares. Except one person. Which doesn't do any good.






Another. At least an intervention of one person led to the arrival of police. This was in the crowded city of NYC. Note that it took 9 minutes with a angle grinder. An average joe thief would've been long gone by then.


----------



## ApolloMike (Nov 5, 2014)

Weld the rack to the receiver, and the receiver to the frame/subframe. Then only the most stubborn of thieves will spend the time and effort to steal it. Probably just take the whole truck instead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Jwind said:


> I live Denver. We have a strong cycling community as such we have a strong bike theft community. Thieves know bikes are expensive and now racks! There has been a rash of stolen hitch racks from our local trails. I was unlucky enough to be one of the victims.
> 
> No back in the market for a hitch rack. Frankly, I'm more than happy to spend $$$ on a nice rack that i can LOCK to my car and not just the silly lock pin - that is just not enough. My hitch has a loop on it. I'd like to U lock my rack to the car via this. I've seen this done on 1up racks. Problem is in my case I have 1 1/4 receiver so I can get the single rack + addon only. The "add on rack" appears to just bold on via allens? Seems rather easy to rip off?


I've seen people put another u-lock from the single to the add on.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

If an experience thief wants to steal something, they'll usually find a way regardless of what security measures you've installed. To deter these idiots, you usually have to goto the extreme. If my rack ever got stolen and I was pissed off enough, I'd just bring it to someone and have it welded to my hitch along with a lock.


----------

